# Danish Aquarium Fair - Aarhus 2011



## JEK (23 Oct 2011)

Hi guys!

I thought this thread could be used for pictures from and discussion about the Aquarium Fair in Aarhus, which were held this weekend (22-23/10-2011).

I'll start with telling a little about my experience of the day (I was only there saturday).
The first lecture was held by the swedish aquarist Kjell Forhmann. It was about nano-aquarias and mainly aimed at beginners. Kjell is for sure a big name in the hobby, but I must admit that i found the lecture a bit boring, unfortunately.

Next lecture was held by Hans George Evers and was about sulawesi shrimps and there biotopes. I missed the first part of it, which I very much regret, because he was very enthusiastic and interesting to listen at. His descricption of the trips to sulawesi were really fascinating and the pictures of the nature (both under- and overwater) was great.

The lecture and workshop with Takashi Amano was of course the event I looked most forward to.
In the first part of the lecture, Mr. Amano showed us some of his pictures from South-America, Borneo and Japan (there might be more places which I've forgot). The next part of the lecture showed how these natural landscapes could be used as inspiration to aquascapes and the last part was about Amano's huge home aquarium.
The workshop was the setup of a 90x45x45 tank which were scaped into a ryuboku with sand in the foreground.

This was a very brief description, I'm sure someone else can describe it better.  

I was great to see Amano in action, but unfortunately the interpretation was IMHO really bad.  And it was nice to see that I ain't the only one having trouble with red moor wood (anybody who was there will now what i mean  ).

Overall I had a great day, I hope you guys, who were there, feels the same way. And BTW, I was the nervous guy asking Amano what he thought about the danish nature, if you wonder who I am  

Now some pictures!






The tropica stand had a few nice layouts.







Tropica's aquacubes were sold very cheaply (200 DKK if I remember correctly).






Who needs HC when we have green gravel?  




A rather nice nano.





Amano arrives.  




One of Tropicas workshops.





A nice picoreef.




720 l SA/CA tank




Malawi tank with BTN modules.




Can you guess what this is?




I wan't one of those!




One of the lucky winners of a T-shirt.








Finished!


----------



## foxfish (23 Oct 2011)

Thanks Johan, good honest report from your perspective.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Oct 2011)

Great thread jek.   I heard you BTW.

here's a few pics to be going on with. I'm very tired, and off to bed shortly.

The great man himself...









I had a moment late on in the night, just after the Gala dinner. The room was empty, and to sit right in front of the tank that Amano built, for me, was quite nice.





More pics tomorrow of us lot fooling around


----------



## H.. (24 Oct 2011)

Great report from the fair that i would have liked to go on myself.
H.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Oct 2011)

Here's a few more images.

Here's the boys on the hunt for macky dee's





The legend that's is 'Amano'....





Thinking...waiting...





Later in the evening, i had to get into a photo. So a self portrait with the lads, was a must. We shot into a big mirror. I'm on the left, with piece of fish,Gohstword, Dan Crawford and our Mr Tony Swinney.





Here's DC shooting Amanos tank...


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Oct 2011)

Cheers guys  

Thanks for sharing these images. Looks awesome! 

I can't believe that tank looks so good after the setup  
The mirror shot was good also, just like Dan shooting pic.   Too bad i had to miss the event this time. Will be in Germany on his next event probably.


----------



## JEK (24 Oct 2011)

Great pictures, Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Oct 2011)

Jek! you should of come look for us guys.


----------



## JEK (24 Oct 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Jek! you should of come look for us guys.


Yeah, I should have done that. Maybe you guys could have helped me taking some better photos.


----------



## ghostsword (24 Oct 2011)

Really short video to show the tank that Mr. Amano setup:


----------



## hotweldfire (24 Oct 2011)

Love that nano. Very similar to tank 4 in the aquatics live competition which I saw in the flesh and was very beautiful:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17152


----------



## Jur4ik (29 Oct 2011)

Cheers guys,
was a really cool trip I won't forget shortly - probably never 
I must have been talking with the ADA guys and missed the "mirror shot" like it very much

Here are couple of my shots


----------



## flygja (29 Oct 2011)

The scape that Amano made looks like its been growing in for a while. Really magnificent. Reinforces the idea to plant extremely heavily from the start. 

Glad to hear you guys had fun and learnt lots.


----------



## Kareelia (29 Oct 2011)

Great Photos!
It was an absolutely great weekend! It was great meeting all of you guys! Thank you for being part of it! 
This weekend has revived the hobby for me, thanks to Mr Amano and Christel, my tank is no longer in danger of being sold, more like rescaped.
Some really nice shots you took. I am glad it was possible despite our lighting problem.

-@Mark, are you sure you are not looking food, not for Berocca?

This is a really great forum as well. A couple of us are talking about dopping by Aquatics Live in November, well be sure to drop by your stand there.

Greets, Karina. 
(from Aarhus Aquarium Society)


----------



## George Farmer (29 Oct 2011)

Any shots of the floating wood and cloudy water!? Lol

Seriously though, thanks for sharing these great images.


----------



## Marco Aukes (30 Oct 2011)

Thanks for sharing guys! I had great plans to go there myself, but this time I had to choose for the family which had planned the anual trip in the same week.


----------



## ghostsword (31 Oct 2011)

*Some photos of the guppies on show:*

Fancy Guppies by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Fancy Guppies by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Fancy Guppies by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Fancy Guppies by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


DSC_3655 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

*Some pictures of Mr. Amano setting up the tank:*

Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

*Mr. Amano tank the day after:*

Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Amano tank by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## Nelson (31 Oct 2011)

Pics not working for me Luis   .


----------



## ghostsword (31 Oct 2011)

I will check them out when I get home. Odd that, they are working in other forums.



.


----------



## foxfish (31 Oct 2011)

Fine for me - nice pics too.


----------



## Nelson (31 Oct 2011)

Working now  :? .Very nice indeed.


----------



## viktorlantos (31 Oct 2011)

There was an issue with flickr today. That's why the images not appeared.

Nice photos mate


----------



## ghostsword (31 Oct 2011)

Thanks, I was worrying that I had done something wrong with the upload of pics.

Dan, Tony and Mark will have even better pictures, I'm still learning how to work with my camera. 




.


----------



## flygja (1 Nov 2011)

+1 those are great pics!


----------



## ghostsword (5 Nov 2011)

I was happy! 


Receiving a ADA T-shirt from Amano! by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------

